# Breaking news from Midnight Syndicate!



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

CLEVELAND, Ohio, March 14, 2014 – Halloween music legends Midnight Syndicate will be teaming up with the world famous amusement park, Cedar Point, to bring audiences Midnight Syndicate Live! Legacy of Shadows this fall. The horror-themed multimedia concerts blending live music, theatre, and film will run Friday nights, Saturdays, and Sundays from September 12 through November 1 at Cedar Point's 18th annual HalloWeekends event.

This marks the first live performances for Midnight Syndicate, whose music has been a staple of the haunted house and Halloween-themed retail and entertainment industries worldwide for over sixteen years. "HalloWeekends is the perfect place to launch the first Midnight Syndicate Live! experience," said Midnight Syndicate's Edward Douglas. "The venue is awesome and will allow us to fully realize the exciting, one-of-a-kind show we envision. We're also really psyched to be working with a legendary amusement park that Gavin (Goszka) and I both grew up in." Charles Bradshaw, Corporate V.P. of Entertainment for Cedar Fair, added, "Working with these industry leading music producers on a live show is an exciting prospect. The final product is going to amaze."

Among those attached to the project include: special effects legend Robert Kurtzman (From Dusk Till Dawn, KNB EFX) and his Creature Corps, David "House" Greathouse (Faceoff, Mushroomhead), Beki Ingram (Faceoff), director Gary Jones (Boogeyman, Axe Giant), 529 Films, EFX-TEK, and Screamline Studios.

Midnight Syndicate official website: www.MidnightSyndicate.com
Cedar Point's official website: www.CedarPoint.com
ONLINE VERSION AVAILABLE AT: www.MidnightSyndicate.com/LegacyofShadows.htm

Midnight Syndicate
As Midnight Syndicate, composers Edward Douglas and Gavin Goszka have been delighting fans of Halloween, horror cinema, roleplaying games, and gothic music for almost two decades. As the first recording act to produce atmosphere for professional haunts and amusement parks, their signature blend of dark orchestral music and sound effects have remained a staple of that industry in addition to weaving their way into the musical tapestry of the Halloween season. Every October, their music can be heard setting atmosphere on television and radio shows, restaurants, stores, haunted attractions, and homes worldwide.

Cedar Point
Cedar Point in Sandusky, Ohio, is the largest amusement park in the world. With an unmatched collection of 72 world-class rides, including 17 thrilling roller coasters, three huge kids' areas, live shows, unique and interesting places to eat and spend the night, a mile-long sandy beach and more, it's easy to see why Cedar Point has consistently been named the "Best Amusement Park in the World." In 2014, Cedar Point will focus on family fun with the addition of two new rides – Pipe Scream and Lake Erie Eagles, along with several new restaurants, new live shows, and more.


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

This is SO amazing! I go to Cedar Point every year for Halloweekends, and am absolutely thrilled to be able to see them!


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the post Badger! We are really excited about this show. HalloWeekends is an incredible venue. We have a pretty cool show planned! Looking forward to seeing / meeting folks up there this year!


----------

